# Surf Fishing Gear



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

What length rod do you guys recommend for an all around surf rod? 

How much line should my reel be able to hold?

Is Power Pro 30lb backed with mono and a mono fish finder rig ok?

I just want to be able to catch a variety of fish on vacation.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

The rod should probably be 8-10 feet. 8 would be easier to transport. 10 will cast a little further. I would say your reel should hold the equivalent of 200 yards of 17 pound mono. Yes 30lb PP and mono backer would work fine. I would go with a double drop rig over the fishfinder for a variety of fish. If you are going for Drum or Striper go with the fishfinder.


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

What are some good sizes for sinkers and hooks? Are pyramid sinkers the best?


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

The best hook for smaller fish is an Owner Mutu Light Circle #4. For Puppy Drum or Striper use a 4/0 to a 6/0 circle. Obviously the sinker size depends on the waves and the size of bait used but most of the time 3 to 5 oz and pyramids are fine.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Honestly your destination plays a big role in answering this question. Where are your shore vacations usually at. Also, what time of year are you talking? There is a big difference between mid March and mid may. Rod size is going to be 9-10 as optimal all around easy transport. Little shorter or little longer will also due. As an example, I carry anywhere from a 6' rod up to a 13'3" rod. Weight to cast is anywhere from 3/8oz up to 12oz and a chunk of meat. If I was restricted to carry only one rod to target just about anything and needed to catch something, it would be my 8'6" custom rated 1/2oz-1.75oz. I can really sling a 1.5oz metal, I can toss 1/2oz jig, I can lob a 3 oz pyramid on a bottom rig 60 or so yards, and the rod has caught everything from the smallest pin fish up to 40lb+ stripers. Rising on it is a 4000 sized spinner with ~250 yrds of 20lb braid, 4' of floro leader. I just could not imagine having to only carry one rod to the beach though. That would be a tough decision on the NC coast.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

gilly21 is right about where and when you are planning on fishing makes a big difference in decision.
to me an 11'spinner rated 2-5oz with 5000 size reel loaded with 20/30 lb braid would be a decent 1 rod set-up.
i'd rather be over-gunned for small fish than under-gunned for big fish.
that said ...i can't imagine hitting the beach with just 1 outfit :fishing:


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Where and when?


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds like you just want versatility. I would go with a 12' ugly stick with as large a spinner as you feel comfortable with and as strong a braid as you can fit 300 yards on the spool with backing. Then just use a double drop rig for smaller fish and a fish finder for larger. You can catch everything from large sharks to pin fish with that setup. The rod breaks down to 2 6' sections so not so bad to carry plus it is an ugly stick so you don't have to worry about it very much. I have this setup with a 12000D baitrunner and 50# braid. Great to put it on the baitrunner and wait for the clicking. I usually use kahles on the double drop rig or circles on the fish finder. Also a great setup for catfishing from the bank.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Can you catch pinfish with a 12' ugly stick? Yes.

Is it going to be any fun? No.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

no such thing as an all around rod and reel ... using a 12' heavy rod for small eating fish is like using a bazooka to hunt squirrels ... yes you can kill one with it but it's not the best way


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

but a 9' rod rated for 1-4 oz will give you the most possibilites ... flounder, seamullet, blues, Pompanos, puppy drum,


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

Love my Team Alabama 3 pc rod 3-5oz Very easy to transport! will except spinning or conventional Reels! I own two!!!!!


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

> Can you catch pinfish with a 12' ugly stick? Yes.
> 
> Is it going to be any fun? No.


Fun is relative and it depends on what you are looking for. It is also not much fun to carry 5 rods a mile down the beach. Is it the best tool? no Can you catch 28" redfish on a pin rod no. But you can catch pinfish on this.



> but a 9' rod rated for 1-4 oz will give you the most possibilites ... flounder, seamullet, blues, Pompanos, puppy drum,


Can you cast nearly as far with a 9' and are you getting really any more touch? Only I if you are going to jig. Yes if you are going to cast and retrieve then go smaller a 9 will be easier and better. I actually use a 8' for this if I'm going to jig. If you are going to cast a fish finder or drop rig and wait. No question. Go 12'. Much better distance and can throw a lot more weight if you need it for the surf. I usually carry both my 8' and 12. My 8' has a abu 6500 with 20# mono on it. But if I had to pick one. I would go with my 12' setup every day and not look back. Catch way more with that setup.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

If you are going for just a few days on vacation buy an el cheapo fiberglass 9 footer rated 1-4oz and a $25 spinning reel. With a fiberglass rod I would say you could cast up to 6oz and not worry about breaking it. Don't overthink it. You're going to have fun; not be concerned if you have the perfect rod and reel. Just walk to the edge of the surf and give it a nice cast into the slough and you will most likely catch fish unless you are on a Really flat Florida beach. Bait up with shrimp or sand fleas and have fun. Thats just My way of thinking!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

For what it's worth, I'm struggling heavily with my 20-40# braid getting wind knots while trying to fire 4-5 oz of lead plus bait. It might just be my setup, but you may also want to think about spooling with just mono especially if you are just fun fishing. Wind knots are anti fun.

SB


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if your getting wind knots it could be your drag is too loose and while you are reeling the spool is slipping .... and also close the bail by hand ... both will twist the line which causes most wind knots


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

> and also close the bail by hand


+1 on this. As I have seen from many people that get wind knots this is the number one problem. Always close your bail by hand. Always!!! 

Also Silver just asking but you are using some kind of backing on your braid aren't you? Mono or tape or something? I have seen that several times be the problem as well.


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

23011 Front Beach Road, Panama City Beach, FL is where I am going.

I guess the water temp will be 68-70 degrees.

I actually want to use a 25# mono as a leader so it will break before the 30# power pro. I will try both rigs.

Wind knots should not be a problem. I plan on getting a spinning rod, which I pretty much use exclusively except for my largest catfish rig. I saw some Mako rod/reel combos and a few Okuma brand rod/reel combos as well. Are these decent for a once or twice a year surf fisherman? Or should I go the classic large Ugly Stick with a decent reel?

I plan to only have 1 maybe two rods(one of which will be a $20-40 throw away cheapo for the father in law to use for an hour a day and me the rest of the day, lol). I will be on vacation between Panama city and Pensacola. I plan on being within a mile of my rental due to the wife/baby boy. I have a deep love of fishing, but family comes first. So I am mostly concerned about catching a variety of fish and not necessarily name brands or a certain species or even the big fight, however I don't want to reel in a whiting with a shark rod, lol.
So an 8'-10' should be a good size?

I plan to use shrimp, but I want to catch my own sand fleas for the pompano. 

What are blood worms good for in florida?


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

*spinning reel*


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

As for the okuma combos you mentioned; if you saw them on Amazon make sure the rod is stout enough. My little brother bought an Okuma surf fishing combo on there and it came with a reel capable of holding 250 yards of 20lb mono but the rod was only rated for 1/2 to 1.5oz or something like that. Its too whippy and has no backbone for casting.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

> Or should I go the classic large Ugly Stick with a decent reel?


Personal opinion but you can't go wrong with an Ugly Stik for bait and wait fishing. They are tough, have decent feel and the price is great. 



> What are blood worms good for in florida?


I have always used them for any kind of pin fish, croaker, whiting but I don't buy them anymore. I feel like I catch just as many on shrimp plus blood worms are expensive.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Wind knots:

I almost never have trouble with wind knots. The key is to spool your reel correctly (under tension), not overfill, always use a swivel on your bait rigs, don't reel against the drag, and most importantly *pay attention to your reel*. If you can see a loop or a loose wind or two on your spool, fix it before you try to cast again! This will eliminate 99% of wind knot issues (unless you have a problem with your gear.)


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Believe I'd get to Panama City Beach , survey the scene, chat with the locals , then make a decision. This should not take too much of your time, no need to rush, and you should be onto the fish soon.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, this 6500 is just beating me up! I fish braid on my inshore stuff and rarely, if ever, get wind knots, but I keep fighting this dumb Penn. I always close the bail manually, never reel against the drag, and put the line on under steady, even tension. I'm hoping to upgrade to a Baitrunner sooner than later. Hopefully, that will end the problems...
SB


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I love my baitrunner. Best spinner I have ever used. just solid. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Silver Bullet said:


> Yeah, this 6500 is just beating me up! I fish braid on my inshore stuff and rarely, if ever, get wind knots, but I keep fighting this dumb Penn. I always close the bail manually, never reel against the drag, and put the line on under steady, even tension. I'm hoping to upgrade to a Baitrunner sooner than later. Hopefully, that will end the problems...
> SB


make sure the roller on the bail isn't froze up ... I had one that did and it wind knotted it too


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok I went to Bass Pro Shop in Nashville and bought a few things. I bought an "Offshore Angler Power Plus Trophy Class" 10' Med Action 15-40 lb 3-8 oz. Lure Rod. It seems to be a pretty good rod for the price. I have not bought a reel yet. I was looking at a $140 Penn rod the guy there recommended. Said it had mostly stainless steel parts so that it would not rust. I was about to pull the trigger and the wife vetoed that idea. So I am still looking for a reel. 

I bought size 2/0, 3/0 and 4/0 circle hooks, some barrel swivels of various sizes, some cross line swives, some barrel swivels with interlocks and some 25 lb test flouro to make my rigs out of. Also ordered some 1, 2, 3 and 4 oz. pyramid sinkers off Ebay. 

Probably not doing every thing to a lot of your guys standards, but hey...I am new to this lol. 

I also found my old 7' Shakespeare Tiger rod and put some fresh 12 lb mono on it for the father in law to use and for me to use while my bigger rod is casted out waiting.


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

What else am I missing guys?

Oh and why do people put beads on some of their rigs?


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

What do you guys think of the Penn Pursuit 5000 or 6000 spinning reel? Around $50 and holds around the amount of the line I want to use.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is a good deal. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...1.R0&_nkw=penn+fierce+6000&_sacat=0&_from=R40 
The reason for beads is just to give it a little color to make fish curious and they swim over and check it out. Also if you are fishing sand fleas people like to put an orange bead on it to duplicate a sand flea egg which fish like. You could maybe include some smaller hooks around #4 size if you would like to catch Whiting, Pompano, and some of the smaller fish.


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

Is it a decent reel though? One that won't rust after a week of use in the saltwater?


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

Is the Penn Fierce better than the Penn Pursuit?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yes and Sargus is better than that and Battle is another step up ... i belive the 5000 size would be a better match wieght wise to balance the rod


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

Will the Penn Fierce rust much?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

as long as you take care of them they should be ok .... that means rinsing them off after every use and once or twice a year cleaning and lubing them they will be ok ... pretty much all of them will mess up if you don't take care of them


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ordered a Penn Fierce 6000. My wife says that I waste to much money lol. I told her I could of spent ALOT more. I'm pretty much set now minus a few things.

I'm going to put 30# Power Pro and use 25# Flouro rigs. I believe the fish finder and the double drop rig or whatever its called. Going to try and catch sand fleas but will buy shrimp for sure. Bought some red plastic beads to add to my rigs as well. I bought some PVC pipe to make rod holders. 

How do you guys hold onto your fish you want to keep on the beach or pier? Stringer or a bucket?


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a Penn Fierce that I have had since last July and it was my first surf fishing reel. I used it fishing the surf pretty much every weekend from July til the middle of December and I treated it like a newbie does(which generally isn't all that great) and it still works beautifully. Drag is very smooth and I have never took it apart. Just rinsed it off in freshwater when I got home. As for keeping fish on the beach I would use a cooler or bucket. Another bait to use is any fish you catch. Just cut it in small pieces and you have a durable and ultra fresh bait that works well.


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

I plan to target some whiting and pompano with my 7' rod. But what should I target with my 10' rod with a penn fierce 6000? 6 out of 7 days will probably be off the beach and I might go to the Panama City Pier once or twice.

Rince it after each use?

What do you think of my plan to use the 30# power pro and 25# flouro? I just want the flouro to break and not the main line if I cast out far and get a snag or something. Don't want to waste my main line if I don't have to.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

If I had to carry on one rod it would be my 9' tica paired with my 5500 spinfisher v ....great combo for pomp ,puppy drum ,flounder ,sea mullet,spot,croaker,bluefish...and I can even throw a 1-2oz egg sinker and a Clark spoon far enought to fish for Spanish mac's! I have the reel spooled up with 17lb mono backing and 20lb PP braid on top....cast a 2 oz a mile  hope this helps - Sam


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Screename are you saying tie your rigs out of 25lb flouro? That would work great. But I wouldn't use a flouro leader above the rig unless I was going to throw metal for spanish or blues. If your concerned about fish seeing your braid while bottom fishing I would use a mono shock leader. 95% of the time the line will break at the shock leader knot if its going to break and you can still get your braid back. If your not planning to thrown more than 3-4 oz your 30lb will probably be fine but be warned you will probably need either tape or a glove on your casting finger. I would recommend a mono shock leader. A shock leader is heavy mono and runs the length of your rod, down to your rig, and 5 or so rounds around your spool. Probably use 40lb clear mono if you decide to use one. As far as fish to target with your big rod you will be in Florida so Red or Black Drum, Bluefish, Shark, and possibly Snook? I enjoy watching this kids surf fishing videos. He fishes Florida.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnDgZSZlsy4&list=PL59097976B9155A1E


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ya tie then with flouro....what if I just use more flouro and make my rigs longer than using a shock leader? Why would the shock leader know break first? I bought a few steel leaders to try and catch a smaller shark. I just want to catch some of everything I can lol.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Because knots are always a bit weaker than the mainline. Shock leaders are not expensive and scary to use. Just go to Wal Mart and buy a $2.86 spool of 30 or 40 lb mono; tie it to your mainline like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDvMaydIXyI .


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

My main surf rod is a 9ft Shakespeare mounted with a Penn Battle 6000(although I would recommend 4 or 5000), spooled up with 300yrd of 65lb braid. I know guys with many rod/reel combos for all various sorts of fishing... however for a all around surf rod, my setup has been pretty good.


----------



## pysgod (Jan 9, 2013)

Interesting thread.

We over the pond would never use rods as short as mentioned here. A long rod on a tripod keeps the line out of the breakers.

Off the beach we use a minimum length of 12'-0", 13'-0" is average, but also quite a few use long European rods with fixed spools up to 16'-0" long.

Three piece travel rods are frowned upon, most prefer two piece.

Pysgod


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

A 16 foot rod! You would need clearance with the FAA in the states to fish with that! LOL!


----------

